# Nib going dry



## Penburst (Oct 11, 2014)

I just made a Jr. Gent II FP. It writes very well and smooth but regularly goes dry while I'm writing. I've tried advancing the converter threaded fitting in hopes this would slightly pressurize the tube and keep the feeder wet. Didn't work. I'm sure this has been addressed before but I can't find it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robert111 (Oct 11, 2014)

Look to the slit in the nib if the ink flow isn't just right. You can open (and clean) it by running a piece of thin brass shimming through it. Plastic film would probably work too. 

Also I would flush with water the nib assembly by replacing the coverter with an ear irrigation bulb and forcing water through by squeezing the bulb.


----------



## tim self (Oct 13, 2014)

+1 on Roberts comment.  How fine of a line does it write?  And if the feed is needing cleaned it could be the cause.


----------

